# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Post Medusa PRO v.1.6.2 is out!

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.6.2 is out! New models and new loaders added!  *Added  support for Lenovo Z2 Plus, LG AS993, Oppo CPH1701 (A57), Redmi Note 4  (2016100), Xiaomi MI 6X and Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Plus MEE7S via USB and  support for Alcatel 4034D, LG LMX210NMW, Motorola XT1022, Motorola  XT1766 and ZTE Blade A520 via eMMC.*  *Added new Qualcomm USB Loaders (eMMC and UFS) - generic and for different vendors' devices.*  *Box firmware has been updated.*  *New “Live logs” uploaded into the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.6.2 Release Notes: 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Alcatel 4034D  - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG LMX210NMW - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1022 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1766 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Blade A520 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for the following models via USB: *Lenovo Z2 Plus - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG AS993 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo CPH1701 (A57) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Pijush Das)**Redmi Note 4 (2016100) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Pijush Das)**Xiaomi MI 6X - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Plus MEE7S - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.* - Added new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders (eMMC, UFS) for the following  vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported): *Asus - added loader for MSM8998**Lenovo - added loader for MSM8953**OnePlus - added loader for MSM8998*    - Added new generic Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8917, MSM8953, MSM8998  and SDM660 (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported). 
- Box firmware has been updated to 1.2.4 version. In 1.2.4 firmware version we have improved eMMC Read operation. 
- To update firmware automatically, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the software. 
- Also you can update Box firmware manually via «Update Box Firmware» button at the «Welcome» tab in Medusa Pro software. 
- Improved «Samsung Smart Report» operation (thanks to Mr. andrei_d1978) 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## azarosami

بارك الله فيك على التنويه

----------

